# Built in under stair storage



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

Once the contractors are done with the major work on my house I'd like to go in and build some storage under my staircase. It would be my first real project aside from demolition and some refinishing of doors and what not and I have absolutely no idea where to start. The rough framing is fairly logical and I can block it in on my own with no problems, but when it comes to actually finishing it out and making doors it's one thing to model it in sketchup but it's a whole new world when it comes to actually making it. 

Where would be a good place to start reading up on what to do, wood selection, methods of construction etc? For the time being my tool selection is limited to some basic power tools and whatever large tools my neighbor has in his shop that he is most awesome to let me use. 

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/4207/understairexisting.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/5025/understair2.jpghttp://img13.imageshack.us/img13/2863/understair4.jpg

Thanks! :notworthy:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like to just browse woodworking forums to learn new ideas. 

As for tools, You can get by with a basic tablesaw, circular saw, and a jigsaw for cutting. For assembling face frames for the front of the cabinets I like to use a kreg pocket hole jig. They are affordable and very helpful! A small air compressor and a 16 gauge air nailer should work for all your nailing needs. For finishing, you can get by with a 5" random orbit sander and regular sand paper and a wooden or cork backing block.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

What is the storage to be used for?

Is the rest of the area sheet rock?

One thing I see; bi-fold doors take up less room when
open. They are not costly and easy to install. 

One more thing: Under the open stairs would be a
nice place for drawers.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

the storage will be miscellaneous storage. christmas lights, vacuum cleaner, winter clothing - things that aren't used a lot. attic storage isn't convenient in the house.

under the stair i'm not 100% sure what i'm doing. i did see this neat workbench for under the stairs, otherwise it would be open shelving. thanks for the suggestion on the bi-fold doors. i'll definitely keep that in mind.


----------

